# magnum x5 for practice



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

So, I came across an x5 for $125. 

I know, i know.. Get the 395...

But I am seriously thinking that all I am gona do is practice technique on my picket fence, what the hell...

If it works out, who knows maybe I'll take it out on a job or two.

Any reason not to? 

I want to go brushless in the future. So I need some "gun time".

Is this a good idea?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Run it into the ground with everything it will take. Guys like NC will tell you it is a fine rig. Myself I see it is a HO unit but I would run it into the ground either way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just got a Magnum XR7 for cheap cheap money, I bought it because of the price, but like Work said run it into the ground, I also bought a new X5 for our NC interior trim spraying, it works great for that, small light and spraying trim it will last a little while longer than if we use it on exteriors.
Make sure you clean it good after every use, oil it, use pump armor after every job is complete, my Titan 100 (same as Magnum X5) lasted me for almost 2 years spraying every thing we could, oil, stains, latex. I ran way more paint thru it than they said could be before it would die, I cleaned it real good every day and that puppy didn't want to die, it finally crapped out that's why we got the X5.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Why pump armor it every time dave?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Run it into the ground with everything it will take. Guys like NC will tell you it is a fine rig. Myself I see it is a HO unit but I would run it into the ground either way.


No the X5 is a throw away. I prefer the X7, X9 or Sp300 under the Airlessco badge. You CAN rebuild the X5, but the cost doesn't justify it. The others can be rebuilt inexpensively, and on the job if need be.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well 99% of my work is indoor latex. And heck, you gotta learn part names somehow. That and tip sizes and all that stuff.

I've used others sprayers before. But I really need to get one if I'm gonna be serious.

A 395 is on the list later this year, though. 

Question: once i play with tip sizes and find what i like does it translate well from x5 to 395?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

driftweed said:


> So, I came across an x5 for $125.
> 
> I know, i know.. Get the 395...
> 
> ...


Good way to see if a pump is worth investing. If you wear out the packings buy a better rig. If you don't use for it, its only 125 bucks..

....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Why pump armor it every time dave?


Since we have a few different sprayers and different size jobs I put the pump armor in just incase it is not used for a while. My old boss got me to do that and it has just been my way of making sure it has been prepped for storage even if it is for a couple weeks. Like today we only had to spray one side of a house so the Titan 700 wasn't used and not sure when it will be again, my smaller sprayer and the 440 we have will be working for the next couple weeks. If we don't touch the 700 again this season I already know it has pump armor in it and don't have to worry about it.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well,

I took the plunge. Just could not resist at that price. When he demonstrated it leaked at the fitting where the hose connects to the motor.

I got a few days off to play so tomorow i'll run a few gal of water and diagnose it.

Pics tomorow for all you voyeurs out there, haha


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yay pics:






























Ran water through it today. Piston leaks. Oh well...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's not a bad deal, even if the pump craps out you still got the gun and line.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yeah 2 guns & 2 50ft lines. Only 1 has a tip. Think its a 515 tip. How do you tell tip size?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It will say it on the tip. Cute lil bugger it is. :yes:

....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

F04G 221 515 on the flipper piece.
237-859 on the chrome










Time to download the manual, lol


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Man thats an old tip! I bet that tip is 15 years old.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Priced piston packing kit at $58. I'm gonna throw a franklin ($100) at it and see whats up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

driftweed said:


> Priced piston packing kit at $58. I'm gonna throw a franklin ($100) at it and see whats up.


Sure that's the right kit? The 7 and 9 kit is that price. The 5's are a bit more

Edit: yes that's the right kit. The 5 that's flipped on its back is more, think that's a series A. The one you have is a simple repair


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, target practice.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> HO unit


I know a very respected fellow who swears all day long that he snubs 395's in favor of a Tradeworks 150, and to boot he shoots Behr. Personally, when a sprayer has a garden hose fitting, I usually walk. 

Anything can happen. 

And probably will.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> . Personally, when a sprayer has a garden hose fitting, I usually walk.
> 
> Anything can happen.
> 
> And probably will.


I primed out my brother in laws rental with a X9, then flatted out the ceilings of his house with a LP540. They both worked and turned out fine. Would I use that X9 daily? Probably not, but it worked in a pinch. If I was a PC and only spraying a dozen or so exteriors a season, I wouldn't hesitate in buying one. The LP is a much nicer machine, and way more versatile in coatings and control, but if you don't need it, why buy it?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I primed out my brother in laws rental with a X9, then flatted out the ceilings of his house with a LP540. They both worked and turned out fine. Would I use that X9 daily? Probably not, but it worked in a pinch. If I was a PC and only spraying a dozen or so exteriors a season, I wouldn't hesitate in buying one. The LP is a much nicer machine, and way more versatile in coatings and control, but if you don't need it, why buy it?


I agree. 

Its kind of like our basketball coach used to yell at us all the time:

"TIME and SCORE!"

As a point guard, I heard it alot. 

Where it translates for me, this morning I shot a bunch of serious high end cabinetry samples with a TrueCoat. About a quart and a half of paint. Not enough to bother an aaa with. And I can get good enough results in that quantity with that machine before it starts to annoy me. Similar thing.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Right now I paint 4 rental houses/month with an occasional burb house. All latex all the time. 

I figure I'll be all in @250 bucks to learn to spray. Not a bad entry fee.

On the plus side, i'll get familiar with the parts and various nozzles. 

This poor machine has been severely neglected. When i ran scalding hot water through it today it took over 5 gals to get clear water...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

joshmays1976 said:


> That's not a bad deal, even if the pump craps out you still got the gun and line.


I disagree. A used gun and used line does not cover 125. Now if he uses the pump for a bit then yeah it can equal out like that but me I am not a fan of used line and see little value in it. 



vermontpainter said:


> I know a very respected fellow who swears all day long that he snubs 395's in favor of a Tradeworks 150, and to boot he shoots Behr. Personally, when a sprayer has a garden hose fitting, I usually walk.
> 
> Anything can happen.
> 
> And probably will.


lol that is a catered to HO situation.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol that is a catered to HO situation.


I think even Graco thinks that unit is kind of funny.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Right now I paint 4 rental houses/month with an occasional burb house. All latex all the time.
> 
> I figure I'll be all in @250 bucks to learn to spray. Not a bad entry fee.
> 
> ...


your starting to have more money in the machine than had you bought a brand new one.http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-X5-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262800/100634354#product_description
I'd skip the repair part and time on it and ride it till the wheels come off. it will spray with the piston leaking. Buy a couple tips is all.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Its gotta be good*



vermontpainter said:


> I think even Graco thinks that unit is kind of funny.


JP swears by it. Seen a video of door production, that's what he called it, doing 50 + doors.

I was soooo impressed. But for a trainer and a DIY I believe its a good starter
for tips up to .015" and materials it can handle.

You got to walk before you can run. Baby Steps


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Good advice oden. Thanks for pointing that out.

Just got done cleaning the gun filter. Apparently, i am the first to do this...


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

My 395 was on another job and I bought the x5 last fall for a 6 car garage exterior. I have since used it on other small jobs. Nice and light weight. Definitely not a every day sprayer but it worked its way into my arsenal.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think even Graco thinks that unit is kind of funny.


JP is an enigma that I never wanted to crack. I figure if I did he would set me straight on my inefficiencies.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> JP is an enigma that I never wanted to crack. I figure if I did he would set me straight on my inefficiencies.


It would definitely change the way you paint.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

robladd said:


> JP swears by it. Seen a video of door production, that's what he called it, doing 50 + doors.
> 
> I was soooo impressed. But for a trainer and a DIY I believe its a good starter
> for tips up to .015" and materials it can handle.
> ...


Well. They sell the pump at the Home Depot. Wher they sell the Behr...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Oh my! The current tip is huge. Sprayed my first gallon today. Messy as hell at full pressure. Turned it down to 75% and it was much more manageable. 

Sprayed a porch swing frame (wood) and was quite surprised the overspray didn't travel more than 10ft. It was gusting 15-20 mph when i sprayed. I did that on purpose to see how far overspray would carry. Yessir we got some lurnin to do.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Oh my! The current tip is huge. Sprayed my first gallon today. Messy as hell at full pressure. Turned it down to 75% and it was much more manageable.
> 
> Sprayed a porch swing frame (wood) and was quite surprised the overspray didn't travel more than 10ft. It was gusting 15-20 mph when i sprayed. I did that on purpose to see how far overspray would carry. Yessir we got some lurnin to do.


Do you know what the numbers on the tip denote? A lot of painters don"t. The first digit times two is your fan size. So a .415 tip has an 8 inch fan. A .215 a 4 inch fan and so on.

the second two numbers denotes ur orifice size, basically what volume of paint comes out. I'd stick with a 13 or 15 if I were you, with that pump and just getting into spraying.

If I'm you I want a .415 and a .313 and the .313 would be best for the porch swimg frame IMO.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Oh my! The current tip is huge. Sprayed my first gallon today. Messy as hell at full pressure. Turned it down to 75% and it was much more manageable.
> 
> Sprayed a porch swing frame (wood) and was quite surprised the overspray didn't travel more than 10ft. It was gusting 15-20 mph when i sprayed. I did that on purpose to see how far overspray would carry. Yessir we got some lurnin to do.


Your ahead of rp 

:clap:

....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have a 515 tip. So that means a 10" fan. That is what i saw. A pretty big fan.

So for trim i would want a 215 tip? Same for edging? 

Pressure wise, i noticed best performance at 75% over 100%. At 75% the edge of the fan seemed more "crisp". Is that normal?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

100% pressure:









75% pressure:











I'll have a chessboard yard by the time im done lol


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I have a 515 tip. So that means a 10" fan. That is what i saw. A pretty big fan.
> 
> So for trim i would want a 215 tip? Same for edging?
> 
> Pressure wise, i noticed best performance at 75% over 100%. At 75% the edge of the fan seemed more "crisp". Is that normal?


I's knock it down to a .213 for the trim to start with.

as for the pressure, I'm of the school thatnI always spray just shy of full on and change my tips to get what I want coming out at the gun. Plenty of guys I know and respect as painters would suggest low pressure for different instances. 

I'm full right and a tick back 99 percent of the time.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Your ahead of rp
> 
> :clap:
> 
> ....


LMFAO:notworthy:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Who is this RP guy?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Who is this RP guy?


www.painttalk.com/f12/buying-new-sprayer-24047/

....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

driftweed said:


> I'll have a chessboard yard by the time im done lol


Like this?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It rained. My squares are ruined! That means i got a clean slate for more playing. Woohoo!

Yay for discounted mistints, hehe


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

robladd said:


> JP swears by it. Seen a video of door production, that's what he called it, doing 50 + doors.
> 
> I was soooo impressed. But for a trainer and a DIY I believe its a good starter
> for tips up to .015" and materials it can handle.
> ...


haha that was a FinishPro395. That was painting in slow motion.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It would definitely change the way you paint.


If you can't lay down the same finish with an X5 vs anyone of your two or 3 thousand dollar rigs, then you have bigger problems. I've produced some of the nicest finishes with the Tradeworks 150/X5. Love that pump. It is my go-to pump for smaller trim projects of 5-7 gallon shoots.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Current nozzle is a 515, so that means a 10" fan from 12"from surface correct?

Monday I'm gonna do an experiment to verify that. I'll create a 10" canvas on fence marked by tape. 

If the tip is good, i should not get any on the tape correct?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

driftweed said:


> Current nozzle is a 515, so that means a 10" fan from 12"from surface correct?
> 
> Monday I'm gonna do an experiment to verify that. I'll create a 10" canvas on fence marked by tape.
> 
> If the tip is good, i should not get any on the tape correct?


When tips wear the fan size actually gets smaller and more oval. That's why you'll use more material with a worn tip. Instead of an even fan, you get fat in the middle.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

When i first shot the gun i noticed that. It was doing exactly that (oval pattern). Once i cleaned the gun filter it got alot better.

My concern is controlling the edges of the fan. 

I figure theres two factors in that: quality of tip, and pressure.

I've checked gracos site and they recommend a 413 tip size. But I'll more than likely get at least 1 of everything to play with.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Current nozzle is a 515, so that means a 10" fan from 12"from surface correct?
> 
> Monday I'm gonna do an experiment to verify that. I'll create a 10" canvas on fence marked by tape.
> 
> If the tip is good, i should not get any on the tape correct?


U r over thinking it bro IMO. A blowed out tip and a good tip is a easey diagnosis if you get some 'for keeps' experience. Enuff scrimmage games. Time to play for keeps. Learn while you earn.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yup I'll second that!

I'm gonna start advertising for exterior next week. Not saying "no" anymore.

Probably pumped 50 gal of water tinkering with it in my downtime.

Besides, never hurts to learn especially for free. 

Moar pump time!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> If you can't lay down the same finish with an X5 vs anyone of your two or 3 thousand dollar rigs, then you have bigger problems. I've produced some of the nicest finishes with the Tradeworks 150/X5. Love that pump. It is my go-to pump for smaller trim projects of 5-7 gallon shoots.


Brian, I am sure that there are plenty of guys who would get the same result with a Preval as with a Kremlin. Not sure thats a good thing though. 

Glad to hear that the Tradeworks works for you. I have never seen much need for airless under .5 gpm. Probably pretty cool to slide right in the trunk next to a 4 pack of paint though.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Brian, I am sure that there are plenty of guys who would get the same result with a Preval as with a Kremlin. Not sure thats a good thing though.
> 
> Glad to hear that the Tradeworks works for you. I have never seen much need for airless under .5 gpm. Probably pretty cool to slide right in the trunk next to a 4 pack of paint though.


You are back pedaling again. From the looks of your spray videos it looks like you like to go slow so what I am saying is you don't need anything more than a 150/X5 for the work you do. it's a great beginner pump to get familiar with spraying. I can teach you how to go faster with the X5 than what you show in your videos. Faster is always better.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> You are back pedaling again. From the looks of your spray videos it looks like you like to go slow so what I am saying is you don't need anything more than a 150/X5 for the work you do. it's a great beginner pump to get familiar with spraying. I can teach you how to go faster with the X5 than what you show in your videos. Faster is always better.


Thanks for the tips, Brian. I know that you have much to teach, and I look forward to you sharing more of your secrets.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

One thing I noticed with water last nite: if i breach the 12" mark and go to about 8" i can really swing it stupid fast and get the same results. Next week i am gonna try that theory with paint.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

driftweed said:


> One thing I noticed with water last nite: if i breach the 12" mark and go to about 8" i can really swing it stupid fast and get the same results. Next week i am gonna try that theory with paint.


It would be fun to be drinking beers and playing with a sprayer with you.

....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Its hot outside. Some break out a water hose, i break out my sprayer... Lol


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Current nozzle is a 515, so that means a 10" fan from 12"from surface correct?
> 
> Monday I'm gonna do an experiment to verify that. I'll create a 10" canvas on fence marked by tape.
> 
> If the tip is good, i should not get any on the tape correct?


DW try to wrap your head around this. If you were spraying a wall say that is 8 foot tall
and 10 foot wide. If you used a tip that starts
with a 6 you would make 20 passes vertical.

If it is a 5 it would be 25 and a 4, 30. 10' is 120"
120" divided by 6" is 20. 120" divided by 5" is 25
and 120" divided by 4" is 30.

I know your new to airless, but consider this if you wanted to have good gun control with a 50% overlap.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Its hot outside. Some break out a water hose, i break out my sprayer... Lol


I used to work for a guy when I was younger, that when it was hot out, he would keep a little electric pressure washer hooked up and about every 30-60 minutes we would spray each other from like 20 feet away. It creates a nice little mist feeling :whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Sprayed another gal of mistint today. I went all out with it. Spraying 4 foot long swipes as fast as possible. Tremendous "fog" happened.

Why is it I have a boatload of airborne paint? I'm talking huge amounts!

I wanna spray inside, but not if I can't see because of the fog. When I watch videos, i hardly see any overspray fog.

Do you just use a fan blowing out a window into a bedsheet to control it?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds to me like you gotta move the spray in a bit closer and maybe feather the end of your passes a bit tighter


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> Sounds to me like you gotta move the spray in a bit closer




Yea, get closer to the surface. As close as you can and still maintain fan width. 
Also, keep the gun at a 90* angle to the surface at all times. (Don't fall of to 45 at the end of the pass) 
You prob already know to have the gun in motion before you pull the trigger, and keep it moving after release. That will help ya get a consistent pattern while maintaining a 90* angle.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Sprayed another gal of mistint today. I went all out with it. Spraying 4 foot long swipes as fast as possible. Tremendous "fog" happened.
> 
> Why is it I have a boatload of airborne paint? I'm talking huge amounts!
> 
> ...


Sounds like ur tip is blowed out.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Thsts my thinking. Gonna order some tips. Will all graco tips fit each gun?

Top 5 must own tip sizes?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

driftweed said:


> Top 5 must own tip sizes?


Whatever you buy from me 

Depends on what you're spraying. Match the tip to the product and substrate. I'd just wait and buy as you need.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Whatever you buy from me
> 
> Depends on what you're spraying. Match the tip to the product and substrate. I'd just wait and buy as you need.


with that pump and new to spraying I'd choke everything down a bit. I'd go
For drywall, a .415
For siding, a .313
For trim, a .209
For doors, a.309

something like that to start. all choked down a bit from what an experienced sprayer, IMO, would use. I always when I got a guy new to spraying on a job, want him to be a bit slow and Maybe leave some holidays as opposed to wiping stuff out and have paint running down like ice cycles. It's easier to fix.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Got a new 211 tip today.

I noticed when spraying with the 211 vs a wore out 515 tip that you definitely have to adjust gun swing speed.

Seems the smaller gun tip needs to be swung slower.

Decided to make my own yard signs @3' * 4' * 6' bigger is better, right?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I know a sub that uses one as a backup....little thing screams like a jet engine. Makes my little Spraytech 2155 and Titan 440 sound Prius hybrid quiet lol...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, she aint quiet, that's for sure. Sounds like someone taking their anger out on a tree.

Knick knock knock just slow and steady haha.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Got a new 211 tip today.
> 
> I noticed when spraying with the 211 vs a wore out 515 tip that you definitely have to adjust gun swing speed.
> 
> Seems the smaller gun tip needs to be swung slower.


Get a wet mil gauge. It will help you get a feel for how heavy to spray.

An old timer taught me how to spray water and make it stick, but that was with a conventional.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for their advice so far. There is alot to learn when spraying.

I have decided to finally put the machine to use. Time to pay for a 395. The 211 tip will be perfect for edging/trimwork. Thats half the battle timewise on a repaint.










Not the prettiest sign, but it will do.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

For what? addiction?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That's my company name, lol. We rehab rentals. Landlord evicts, & we do everything required to get it ready to rent.

Remove stuff left behind (aka trashout)
Paint
Flooring
Fix holes in drywall/busted windows
Etc...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

She died a glorious death:










Piston seized up 20ft into its first job. Oh well it served its purpose. Gonna rent a replacement to get through this job and buy another.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rip X5


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

driftweed said:


> She died a glorious death:
> 
> Piston seized up 20ft into its first job. Oh well it served its purpose. Gonna rent a replacement to get through this job and buy another.


DW that rig did its job to the end. I believe it was time and money WELL spent.

PS Team Airlessco 500 series.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Just bought a shiny new 390. Damn its soooo pretty. Pics soon


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

For the price of 4 rentals, i just bit the bullet and shelled out the cash.


Here we go!


----------

